# Frontpanel anstecken



## deadline (16. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich hab ein uraltes Siemens-Nixdorf S26361 - D969 - B11GS2 mainboard (Sockel 7) und dort möchte ich jetzt das Frontpanel anstecken. Eine Anleitung zu dem Board gibt es nicht und auf dem Board selbst steht auch nichts drauf.
Ich hab auch schon bei Google und Siemens gesucht, aber ich denke, dass das Board einfach zu alt ist, dass da etwas stehen würde. 

Kennt jemand das Mainboard oder hat jemand sogar eine Anleitung dazu?

mfg
chris


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe nur diese Seite gefunden, die dürfte Dir aber auch nicht viel weiter helfen.

Allerdings scheint das Board aus einem Siemens Scenic Pro M5, P5 oder C5 zu stammen (nannte sich zu der Zeit, glaube ich, noch Siemens-Nixdorf).
Evtl. mal in irgend einem Router-Forum nachfragen?!

Steht auf dem Board rein garnichts, nich mal Abkürzungen?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## deadline (17. Juni 2006)

Das ist ja das Problem... Da sind nur die Pins...


----------

